# Arrogant little cuss.



## MonicaBH (Aug 5, 2012)

This is a quick photo of my nephew at my dad's lake house on Lake Marion in SC.  The big kids were about to take the jet ski out, and we popped him on for quick second.  Mom & big sister are just outside of the frame, and the keys are safely away from the toddler.  







f/16    |    ISO400    |    1/160s    |    26mm    |
PP in LR4​


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice. Gotta love the ambitions of toddlers.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 14, 2012)

It is a cute shot! He looks a little dark... didn't use flash, did you?


----------



## myko5 (Aug 14, 2012)

Haha, a lot better an idea then the typical photo shoot for a toddler. Even if it was spontaneous. He looks like he was ready to take off on it.


----------



## MonicaBH (Aug 14, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> It is a cute shot! He looks a little dark... didn't use flash, did you?



Ha, no.  How'd you guess.   

I didn't have the SB700 onboard, and didn't even think about using the popup.  I've been given instruction to try this shot, or one like it, again using flash.  I bet it will be amazing, at least for this very proud aunt.


----------



## cguron (Aug 14, 2012)

he is so relaxed, comfortable and confident sitting on the jet ski. Appears to be a future foreign service officer or a Bill Gates. Please pass on my best wishes to his parents.


----------

